# Law Fat Food Fir Dog With Lymphangiectasia



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

My daughter has a 21/2 year old Great Dane who has been diagnosed with the gastrointestinal ailment called Lymphangiectasia. He requires a low fat diet with quality protein.

I would appreciate any suggestions. 

Thanks.


----------



## BarbaraKnapp (Dec 29, 2016)

Lymphangiectasia is an expansion of lymph vessels. Which usually occurs in the intestines of dogs. Weight loss is one of its symptoms. This disorder even causes lack of calcium in a dog's body. I think you should concentrate more on your dogs' diet apart from the things prescribed by the vet. There are many blogs or articles that you can refer for the same. Or you can consult a NYC dog meals supplier and let them know about the health issues your dog is facing. As they are well experienced they will add proper amount of supplement and nutrients to your dog's meal which will help your dog to recover soon.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So I may get slammed for saying this but, sounds like a dog that needs to be on a raw diet. I'm not sure low fat and quality protein can go in the same bag.


----------



## EmmaRoo (Apr 3, 2016)

LProf - you can also contact VeRUs & tell them your dog's issues. They'll send free samples and offer advice going forward.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not one to typically recommend a specific diet, but raw sounds the best way to go. IMO, it would be easier to be sure of the quality of the protein (and choose which, if not all, are "easiest" to digest), and you have almost complete control over the amount of fat.


----------

